# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Giúp mình vấn đề Ip động

## valazivn

ai giúp mình cái này với, khi để ip tĩnh thì kết nối được với internet nhưng khi mình chuyển sang ip động thì không kết nối được? làm thế nào có thể dùng được ip động?

----------


## dathoaonline

nếu ip tĩnh có mạng mà ip động không có mạng thì chắc là do dhcp không hoạt động rồi. 
bạn thử để ip động rồi vào cmd gõ *ipconfig* xem địa chỉ nó có cùng dải mạng với ip tĩnh không nhé!

----------


## xuanninh164

khi để tĩnh thì dhcp enable:no. còn khi để động thì dhcp enable :yes . autoconfiguration enable:yes, mấy cái ip adress, subnet mask về 0.0.0.0, default gateway không thấy gì, dchp server thành 255.255.255.255. thế là sao mọi người?

----------


## meolamdep

bạn dùng mạng ở đâu? ở nhà hay cơ quan? nếu truy cập được vào modem thì truy cập vào rồi xem dhcp đã bật chưa nhé?

----------


## nguyenha9889

mình dùng mạng ở nhà. như mình đã nói, khi để ip tĩnh thì dhcp no còn chuyển sang động thì yes nhưng không kết nối được.

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

> mình dùng mạng ở nhà. như mình đã nói, khi để ip tĩnh thì dhcp no còn chuyển sang động thì yes nhưng không kết nối được.


cái đó là dhcp trên máy bạn thôi. ý mình là bạn truy cập được vào modem không? nếu truy cập được thì vào xem cái dhcp trên modem đã bật chưa?

----------


## dinhmailam8

như thế là như nào? mình không rành mấy khoản này lắm bạn à. bạn chỉ cụ thể hơn được không?

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

> như thế là như nào? mình không rành mấy khoản này lắm bạn à. bạn chỉ cụ thể hơn được không?


mình thì nghĩ đơn giản là dhcp của modem adsl chưa bật thôi. bạn truy cập thông qua địa chỉ 192.168.1.1 hoặc 10.0.0.2 để truy cập vào modem. xem có gì bất thường không nhé! thường lỗi này của bạn là do không được cấp phát ip -> kiểm tra dhcp là việc đầu tiên.

----------


## stst575

mình cũng gặp vấn đề này. nhưng truy cập thông qua địa chỉ là làm như nào?? mình không biết, bạn giúp mình nhé

----------


## thangvigreenland

ah! vào trình duyệt gõ địa chỉ 192.168.1.1 hoặc 10.0.0.2. nhưng với dk các bạn phải biết pass modem. bạn tieulong pm lại vào nick yahoo của mình nhé! lúc nãy mạng chập chờn mình chưa nhắn lại được hơn nữa mấy hôm nay mạng chỗ mình chán lắm.

----------


## xvietsao

các bro ơi em cũng bị bên cái ip này nè các bác vào xem giup em cái này với http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=66329 tks các bro nhìu, srnuspm

----------


## phuongdtn

vấn đề này nên hỏi lại bên cung cấp dịch vụ vì nếu ko biết password của modem thì cũng ko làm gì đc

----------


## viponline

bạn vào modem rồi enable cái dhcp động lên

----------

